# My collection



## mango (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, as promised, I´m uploading my orchid collection.
In the past almost all my collection was made of orchids, but due the lack of space and other types of plants acquisitions, I had to reduce it dramatically.

*This is a Macodes petola*





*Arundina graminifolia*








*Epidendrum radicans*








*P. micranthum*





*P. armeniacum*





*P. henryanum*





*Schoenorchis fragans*





*Left Lycaste skinneri (seedling) right Laelia speciosa*





*Clowesia russeliana*





*Left Chysis limminghei right Laelia rubescens (with floral stalk) *





*Chysis flower*





*Vanda sp*





*Unidentified jewel orchid*


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2013)

And this other unidentified orchid, the flowers are very small, they don't open completely and self pollinates all the time.

Unidentified orchid


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 3, 2013)

Interesting stuff you got there.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice plants. But I don't think that is Epi. radicans -- which I think is orange & yellow, not pink/red.


----------



## abax (Sep 4, 2013)

The jewel orchid looks like dawsoniana to me. I can grow Ludisia discolor quite well,
but dawsoniana gives me fits. Very interesting and diverse collection, mango.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 4, 2013)

Interesting collection of plants. Where did you get your paphs from?


----------



## mango (Sep 4, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice plants. But I don't think that is Epi. radicans -- which I think is orange & yellow, not pink/red.


It's not a rare, but uncommon variety of E. radicans, at least that's what the seller told me when I bought it several years ago.



abax said:


> The jewel orchid looks like dawsoniana to me. I can grow Ludisia discolor quite well,
> but dawsoniana gives me fits. Very interesting and diverse collection, mango.


It may be a Dawsoniana, we'll see in a few years.
Well, that -could be- Dawsoniana, is growing next to the Macodes inside a terrarium, it's thriving at it's rate.



Trithor said:


> Interesting collection of plants. Where did you get your paphs from?


Thanks, hope be able to adequate more space as I want to increase my slipper collection, amongst others.

Well, I got those paphs from my wholesaler.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2013)

mango said:


> Thanks, hope be able to adequate more space as I want to increase my slipper collection, amongst others.



Mexipedium?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice! You have ALL the paphs I want the most!?!


----------



## mango (Sep 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Mexipedium?



I'm trying to get it, untill now I just can't find somebody that could sell it to me.



The Orchid Boy said:


> Nice! You have ALL the paphs I want the most!?!


Lol, I love them.


----------

